# Kerry now tops list for Secretary of State



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Massachusetts voters could be looking at yet another special Senate election now that Sen. John Kerry is seen as a lead contender for Secretary of State.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/S...ate/-/9848766/17771570/-/j6c19xz/-/index.html

I got an e mail from the Swift Boat Vets and they are going to fight this like they did with him running for president.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

This should be entertaining.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good... Welcome back Senator Brown.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Love your optimism but the zombies who vote D won't make that mistake again. There will be more voter fraud and gifts to put another liar in there. Cynical? Yes but after Nov 6, how could I not be?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Id be surprised if they didnt change the law AGAIN so that the Gov picks the replacement


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Id be surprised if they didnt change the law AGAIN so that the Gov picks the replacement


I said the same thing in another thread, and you know they will. They're not going to let the people decide who their Senator should be, because that blew up in their faces the last time.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It used to be that way asI recall the it was changed by the leg when there was a republican gov because they were afraid he'd pick a republican replacement, I think they tried to change it again when Kennedy kicked it but for some reason they never dreamed anyone but a democrat would get the seat


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I think they tried to change it again when Kennedy kicked it but for some reason they never dreamed anyone but a democrat would get the seat


Looks like they were right, huh?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its not who votes that counts...its who counts the votes


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So Mitt was demonized for being wealthy, out of touch because of his success and money but Bloomberg ,Pelosi and this cuntbag who are all worth 100s of millions are ok to vote for because they feed the leeches...ok just checking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad for America Good for Massachuetts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't let the Senate's door hit you on the ass on your way out.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Why the long face, John?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Uncut Video: Kerry nominated as Secretary of State*

http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/U...ate/-/9848766/17868098/-/tsf15qz/-/index.html

President Obama nominated Sen. John Kerry of Massachusetts as the next secretary of state Friday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/P...ate/-/9848766/17864398/-/jgltd9z/-/index.html


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

His senate seat must go to a Kennedy. It's their birthright you know.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> His senate seat must go to a Kennedy. It's their birthright you know.


Vicki and Joe Jr. are waiting in the newsroom to make the announcement.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MUZZLED: John Kerry Silent at Sec'y of State Nomination...*

*Clinton skips... *

*CLUB: Fellow senators quick to support...*

*NPR: 'Seasoned' diplomat...*

_*Frequent Visitor with Syrian Dictator Bashar Al-Assad...*_

*Has Investments in Companies Accused of Violating Iran Sanctions...*

*Declared 'Global Warming' Is Next 9/11...*

*FLASHBACK: Kerry accused US soldiers of atrocities and 'terrorizing' children...*

*FLASHBACK: Was for it before he was against it...*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Barney fuck-up is considering coming out of retirement to run,he says his the only one that beat Scott Brown.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Barney fuck-up is considering coming out of retirement to run,he says his the only one that beat Scott Brown.


If this were any other state I would say, HAHAHAHHAAAA but this is MA where every day is opposite day.
​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ted Kennedy Jr. Considering Mass. Senate Run

NORWICH, Conn. (AP) - Former U.S. Rep. Patrick Kennedy says his Connecticut-based brother, Ted Kennedy Jr., is considering running for the Massachusetts Senate seat that will become vacant if U.S. Sen. John Kerry is confirmed as the nation's next Secretary of State.
Patrick Kennedy told The Associated Press on Saturday that his 51-year-old brother Ted has been receiving calls from their late father's friends, including former Connecticut Gov. Lowell Weicker Jr., urging him to consider running in the anticipated special election.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/12/22/ted-kennedy-jr-considering-mass-senate-run/


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Trust what would these two know about it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Edward M. Kennedy Jr. announces he will not run for US Senate in Massachusetts*

Edward M. Kennedy Jr. announced today he would not run for US Senate in Massachusetts, removing a potentially formidable contender for the seat that will be left vacant if US Senator John F. Kerry is confirmed as secretary of state.
"Although I have a strong desire to serve in public office, I consider Connecticut to be my
home, and I hope to have the honor to serve at another point in my future," Kennedy said in a statement.

*Kennedy lives in Connecticut but also owns a house at the Kennedy compound in Hyannisport.* He is the son of the late Edward M. Kennedy, the liberal lion who represented Massachusetts in the Senate for nearly five decades.
http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...ssachusetts/zdMpLwaoIGaDAXUjVHWYkO/story.html
http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...ssachusetts/zdMpLwaoIGaDAXUjVHWYkO/story.html


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I just signed up for a month unlimited of pilates ....thanks JAP.


----------

